# military frame ?



## kccomet (Jul 20, 2021)

would this be considered a military frame, or civilian use or just another double bar roadster... I believe it's a great western....thanks for any insight


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2021)

@Bozman @sergecycles @New Mexico Brant I don't believe this would be considered a military model but I defer to the experts. V/r Shawn


----------



## blackcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello;
For me, it is a civilian bike, it doesn't have the little details of Columbia and even less Dayton-Davis or Great-Westen.
But, it would make a good WW1 tribute bike.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 20, 2021)

*Horsepower boost .......*


----------



## Bozman (Jul 20, 2021)

A beautiful bike but I would say it is a civilian beauty.


----------

